# Anyone else running this setup?



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

I Have an 06 M6. CAI, resonator delete the pipes come straight back to dual flowmasters. No X pipe or H pipe.

Anyone else running this setup. 
I kinda like the sound....?? I dont know...

The car almost seems slower after the install. Maybe its in my head...


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

It probably is slower.

I'm just gonna come out and say it: You changed the characteristics of how air is taken into the motor and how it is pushed out. You now therefore need a tune.

My car required a tune after similar mods.


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

Could i have lost too much back pressure by removing the resonator?


----------

